# Mortarion sculpt WIP 25.08.2008



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

*Mortarion sculpt WIP 01.09.2008*

Next of the primarchs


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks rather excellent. What are you sculpting with?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

So far it looks good. I like the pose and I look forward to seeing what you do for weapons on this guy.

Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Saxon (Jun 23, 2008)

looking the goods so far mate!

the grey stuff is procreate I believe, not sure on the name of the brown stuff


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

That's insane! Love it!


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

I am insanely jealous. The only thing I can't do is sculpt. Damn all u skilled bleeders


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking great so far! keep up the good work


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

This is great, wish i could sculpt as good as this.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

Wow..that looks just plain awesome :shok:. Don't take this personally but you should be shot for your sculpting skills but only because I am envious of them :biggrin:. As for the brown stuff, it might be Kneaditite(SP?) Brown Stuff. Aye..the people who make greenstuff also make..brown stuff! LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Can't wait to see this finished! Go go Death Guard!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

How big is he? Im wondering because he looks small in that, might just be a decieving photo.


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Current status


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

he looks very kick ass, exactly how ive seen him in pics will be cool to see him when you have given him his huge scythe and got him painted up. will be interesting to see what you do with the base could have a nice diorama style base. JD


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Uff 80% complete 


































































Hmm ??


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking sweet. I adore all of the torso and especially the legs.

Only slight bit of constructive criticism I might be able to give is that the backpack looks a little weedy compared to the bulk of the rest of him. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice effect - but could possibly do with having a little more mass to it or something along those lines?

Last suggestion - is that gonna be a normal scythe or a power scythe? You going to be adding power pack and the like to it later if it is powered?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats looking awesome. I agree with Critta that the backpack may be a little bit light weight.

Is there any chance you could do a tutorial on how you sculpt? Its awesome and I'd like to learn how to sculpt this well.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Another quick one - maybe echoing what people have said before... is there any chance of a comparison shot with a normal SM/CSM to give an idea of scale?


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

As always your sculpts are looking great. I'm in agreement with the others regarding the backpack. A little more bulk wouldn't go amiss. Can't wait to see the scythe fully complete!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

:shok: thats fucking awesome


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

99%


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Colour me seriously impressed!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Mortarion.....I imagined him bald but this is better than my image of him. Very well done. He looks very primarch!!! Good job so far man!!!


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Taking all the comments under account - will add some more 'bulk'  also a second set of arms - a short sword and a gun  maybe a helmeted head


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

wow, for a second i thought it was just a bunch of bits put together from citadel and other gaming ranges. but yeah, nice sculpting. i envy your talents in sculpting. i'm working on a sculpt of death korps of krieg in a rubble pile. they're three times the size of a citadel model. but their probably nothing compared to this!


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow man!!
This is nothing short of amazing.
+ rep for your efforts k:


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Sculpting a cape would rise the costs of casting and the mini itself... looks better without imho 

Ok update!!!









































































Better??


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks bloody awesome! Is he put next to the termy with no head for scale or because he's just decapitated him.


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

size comparison


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

alls i can say is JEALOUSSS!!!!!!! lol  its absolutely awesome cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

soon, soon my lads - taking on pre-orders


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

sweet, cant wait to see the finished model, would love to be able to do that.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Lol! If I could sculpt as good as you do I'd go to Forge World and say: GL HF with it and Ill see the money on my account appear 

I also think it'd sell better on FW than on this forum WAAAAAAAY more ppl go to FW than to this forum 

got a price in mind? I might consider taking one (although I collect IW's, I just want it cuz' its cool  )


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

This is really nice.

Any chance of a few extra bits like the lantern, and the globes containing the gases of barbarus?


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Will add the bits, also considering the damned cape/cloak


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

As a huge Death Guard fan, all I can say is...excellent. Kudos to you sir :biggrin:


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

*Multipart kit ready*

Ok additonal parts for the multipart kit - gladius, the lantern and the damned cloak - anybody willing him mail/pm me


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like it, you make me cry.... lol. It looks really smooth. One comment tho is that on the side shot, he looks like he's tipping forwards a bit too much. Not sure if its the the angle you took of the photo. Good stuff dude  will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Freakin awesome. You are very very cool!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

LOVING IT!!!! :wink:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

You got skills. Bravo. You should share that over on the painted dragon. The members would love it.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

what happend to the head and stuff??? and the Scythe??? Anyway still a cool mini!!!!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Too bloody awesome. Wish I could do that. I'd say something like "Ah well, practice makes perfect," but the truth is that at a certain level raw talent comes into play - I doubt I'll ever be that good. You've got some Rep due.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done! I'm glad to see the finished sculpt. The final pose is great and I would love to see it painted up!:victory:


----------

